# Rahmen Bruch Radon Black Sin 2016?



## way2go (18. September 2020)

Gestern habe ich eine Beschädigung im Oberrohr meines Radon Black Sin (Modell 2016) entdeckt. Es seht aus wie ein Riss, aber ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher. Ich kann den Riss an meinem Finger fühlen, aber bemerke nichts während des Fahrens. Und wenn ich mit einer Münze darauf tippe, höre ich keine Klangveränderung. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie lange es dort war, weil ich an dieser Stelle immer einen Schlauch abgeklebt hatte.

Ist dies ein bekanntes Problem mit die Radon Black Sin Rahmen? Gibt es hier Radon Fahrer mit ähnlichen Erfahrungen? Leider is die Garantiezeit von 3 Jahr gerade abgelaufen (Fahrrad ist im Dezember 2016 gekauft). 

Ich habe Radon/BikeDiscount gerade ein Bericht geschickt.


----------



## mikeonbike (16. Dezember 2020)

sieht eher wie ein fieser kratzer aus... ansonsten sind die fotos qualitativ nicht wirklich gut genug, um den schaden zu beurteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (16. Dezember 2020)

Bild 2 sieht der Verlauf schon sehr untypisch aus für einen Kratzer
zu fransig statt einen Verlauf zu erkennen


----------



## Nessi (2. Januar 2021)

@way2go: Sorry, ich glaub' da auch nicht an einen Kratzer. 
Ich habe jetzt zum neuen Jahr das Rad geputzt und ebenfalls einen "Riss" entdeckt. Merke Rad putzen ist Sch...
Bei mir, ein Black Sin von 2015, ist der Riss hinter der Sattelstütze aufgetreten. 
Ob der Riss jetzt schon mehrer Layer durchzieht, glaube ich zwar nicht, aber die obere Schicht ist sicher offen und dann geht der Prozess weiter.
Ich bin jedenfalls zu schissig das Rad so weiter zu betreiben. Das große Manko daran: Das Black Sin hat einen alten Rahmenstandard und die Bauteile passen nur mit viel Frickelei an die Boost Rahmen. Also, bei mir muss was Neues her 🤮


----------

